# +++ المغرب يعرض فيلم جنس مسيء للاسلام +++



## LuckyPro (4 سبتمبر 2006)

+++ المغرب يعرض فيلم جنس مسيء للاسلام +++ 
المصدر 









لقطات من الفيلم 

سمح المغرب بعرض فيلم نددت به جماعات اسلامية ذات نفوذ تقول انه يسيء الى الاسلام ودعت الى مقاطعته.
ويصور فيلم (ماروك) Marock أبناء وبنات عائلات ثرية في الدار البيضاء يصارعون التأثيرات المتعارضة للتقاليد والحداثة.
وأثار الفيلم غضب جماعات اسلامية بما يتضمنه من مشاهد بينها امرأة بملابس داخلية تجثو على ركبتيها وكأنها تصلي ثم تظهر وهي تمارس الجنس وفقا لما نشرته مجلة تيلكيل الاسبوعية المغربية التي تصدر بالفرنسية.
لكن المركز السينمائي المغربي وهو الهيئة الرسمية المخولة التصريح بعرض الافلام سمحت بعرض الفيلم بموافقة من الحكومة.
وقالت الحكومة في بيان ان النقاش الدائر حول الفيلم هو من نوعية الحديث الذي لا يناسب التقدم الاجتماعي والسياسي الحالي في المغرب.
وقالت حركة التوحيد والاصلاح الاسلامية ذات النفوذ ان الفيلم يشوه صورة المغرب والمغاربة ودينهم وهويتهم.
وأضافت في بيان انها تناشد أصحاب دور العرض السينمائي رفض عرض الفيلم وتحث المغاربة على مقاطعته.
وتجمع الحركة قواعد حزب العدالة والتنمية الاسلامي المغربي وهو حزب المعارضة الرئيس في البرلمان.
وقال عضو بالبرلمان المغربي عن حزب العدالة ان الفيلم يسخر من أسس عقيدة المسلم كالصلاة والصوم ويصور سلوكيات غير اخلاقية أحدها الاباحية الجنسية وهو ما يتعارض مع تعاليم الاسلام وقانون هذا البلد.
و(ماروك) هو أول فيلم روائي للمخرجة ليلى المراكشي. وعرض في فرنسا وبعض الدول الاوروبية الاخرى لكنه عرض للمرة الاولى في المغرب الاربعاء.
وفي عموده في احدى الصحف دافع الناقد السينمائي نور الدين كوشتي عن الحق في عرض الفيلم لكنه استهجنه واصفا اياه بأنه "تمرد بلا سبب".
لكن صحيفة الاحداث المغربية اليومية البارزة حثت المغاربة على مشاهدة الفيلم لاظهار معارضتهم للدعوة ال http://www.fosta.net/cutenews/show_n...emplate=tarifى  مقاطعته. 
--------------------
يلا يا مسلمين عايزنكوا تحرقوا السفارات المغربيه وتقاطعوا المغرب !!!!


----------



## العاقب (4 سبتمبر 2006)

وأنت زعلان ليه ولا أيه الي تعبك ؟؟؟؟؟

ايه موضوعك الي عاوز تتطرحه؟؟؟؟؟ولا معندكش حاجه تقولها كالعاده
علي العمزم مش هايكون أسوء من فيلم (شفرة دافنشى) أو CHRISTIAN IS ASUPER STAR

الساخر من الدين المسيحي فهذة أفعال ملاحده لا يقبلها ذو الفطرة السليمة

والسلام علي من أتبع الهدي


----------



## My Rock (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*الاخ بيقولك روحوا قاطعوا المغرب و احرقوا السفارة المغربية, يعني قلبه عليكم*


----------



## رهبر (4 سبتمبر 2006)

ذا منتدى اخبار مسيحية لو اسلامية ؟!


----------



## My Rock (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*مسيحية و عامة, ركز شوي يا اخ*


----------



## رهبر (5 سبتمبر 2006)

غريب  

اذكر اني قريتها من قبل المسيحية فقط 

خاصة انها تندرج في القسم المسيحي 

منتديات الكنيسة العربية > المنتديات المسيحية > الاخبار المسيحية والعامة  


عموما ارجو الا يتم حدف كلمة عامة من اسم المنتدى عندما نضع اخبار عامة !


----------



## Fadie (5 سبتمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

خبر تحفة بجد يا لاكى

و شكله فيلم جامد:t33: 

مش هيعرضوه فى مصر؟:yahoo:


----------



## Maya (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*فيلم marock*




*( Marock )​*
*كتابة وإخراج : ليلى مراكشي (Laïla Marrakchi)

بطولة :

Morjana El Alaoui   ..... Rita

Mathieu Boujenah    .... Youri

عرض الفيلم لأول مرة : أيار / مايو 2005

موقع الفيلم : http://www.marock-lefilm.com

*************************​
ملخص الفيلم : 
********** 




Rita :  ريتا  أو غيثا كما تلفظ بالفرنسية فتاة مغربية  تنتمي إلى أسرة غنية حيث يمتلك أبوها مصنعاً للنسيج في الدار البيضاء وتعيش عائلة Rita  حياة مترفة وتنفق ببذخ ، وتبدو ريتا منذ بداية الفيلم من النوع الذي يتردد على النوادي الليلة والحفلات الصاخبة وارتداء الملابس الغربية ، ويبدو واضحاً ضعف الثقافة المحمدية داخل العائلة فهناك إشارة إلا أن ريتا لا تصوم في رمضان مثلاً وتشرب الخمر ، والظهور على شاطئ البحر بملابس السباحة  إضافة لحياة العبث والفوضى التي كانت تعيشها مع أصدقائها وصديقاتها ....

=========​



Youri : (يوري بن شتريت)   شاب مغربي ( يهودي ) ينتمي إلى عائلة غنية  من الأقلية اليهودية التي تعيش في المغرب ولم تهاجر إلى إسرائيل وحاولت المخرجة إظهار يوري على أنه ( يهودي مغربي )  ولا تشير إلى أنه يريد أن  يكون إسرائيلياً أو يهاجر إلى إسرائيل بل لا تورد أي علاقة للصراع العربي الإسرائيلي خلال الفيلم  ، لكن كانت هناك إشارة بسيطة على رغبة عائلة يوري بالهجرة إلى كندا ......

***********************​
إلى أن الفيلم حظي بانتقادات عربية ومحمدية   كبيرة جداً للمخرجة ليلى مراكشي وهي بالمناسبة مخرجة مغربية مقيمة في فرنسا ووصل الأمر إلى درجة اتهامها  بالإلحاد ومعاداة المحمدية والتصهين والعمالة لإسرائيل فلما هذه الآراء والأفكار وما يتضمنه هذا الفيلم حتى يثير كل تلك الضجة ؟

في الواقع فيلم ( marock ) طرح قضية  تعد من المحظورات في العالم العربي والمحمدي حيث صور الفيلم علاقة جريئة جداً   بين فتاة محمدية وشاب يهودي وإصرار هذين الحبيبين على الزواج رغم كل التقاليد والرفض الشديد من جانب الأسرتين فرغم أن العائلتين لم تكونا متدينتين إلا أن هناك قواعد وعادات ونظرة مجتمع تحد هذه العلاقة ، لكن حاولت المخرجة ليلى المراكشي إظهار عائلة ريتا على أنها تراعي الاختلاف الديني أكثر من عائلة يوري رغم أن من يتابع الفيلم يجد بعض صور محمدية مثل الصلاة وهي لحظات خاطفة وأصوات الآذان يبدو من بعيد ومن ثم يعلو عليه صوت الموسيقا الصاخبة وأنوار الملاهي والنوادي الليلية   ..

 وطبعاً لم يكتب لقصة الحب النجاح وانتهت نهاية درامية مأساوية  تقليدية أصبحت مملة إلا أن ليلى المراكشي وكأنها أرادت غاية معينة من نهايتها الفيلم على تلك الصورة ...

**************************​



أحداث الفيلم تدور في مدينة الدار البيضاء في المغرب في العام 1997 يركز الفيلم على الحياة الشخصية لريتا قبل بدء امتحانات الثانوية العامة ، ويرصد يومياتها وعلاقاتها مع أصدقاء الدراسة من الشبان والفتيات . ومن ثم يدخل الفيلم ويركز على جوهر الفيلم وقصته الرئيسة وهي قصة الحب بين ريتا و يوري ...

هذه العلاقة التي تعرضت للرفض الشديد من قبل العائلتين وتعرض كل من ريتا و يوري لضغوط كبيرة للتخلي عن بعضهما وكان الدور الكبير في هذه الضغوط هو من  ( ماو ) شقيق ريتا القادم من بريطانيا والذي تسبب في حادث سير اضطر والده لدفع مبالغ كبيرة لتخليصه من المشكلات وقد وقع ( ماو ) في حالة إحباط ويأس وعزلة  واتجه نحو التطرف والتشدد المحمدي  ......

وعلى الجانب الآخر ورغم أننا لا نلاحظ أن ضغوط من جانب عائلة يوري فيما يتعلق بالانتماء الديني كعقيدة واختلافها ين الطرفين لكن الموضوع يتعلق بالاختلافات الثقافية ونظرة المجتمع إلى هذه العلاقة والرفض المطلق لكل ما قد يؤثر على سمعة لعائلة أو مكانتها وسط الأقلية اليهودية الموجودة .......

من أبرز اللقطات التي ظهرت في الفيلم والتي أصابت المحمديين بالجنون هي مشهد تظهر فيه ريتا تنظر إلى قلادة " نجمة داود "  التي يضعها يوري في رقبته وتقول له : هل صحيح أنكم  أنتم  اليهود تسعون فقط لانتهاك بكارة المسلمات  ؟

فيصمت يوري ولا يجد إجابة ولكن بعد لحظات يقدم على رفع قلادته من عنقه ويضعها في رقبة ريتا قائلاً : هكذا لن تتمكني من رؤيتها و ستنسين أنني يهودي ..

ولا يخفى ما دلالة هذا الأمر وكيف يمكن ان يفهمه العقل المحمدي ، فنجمة داود أو الصليب على رقبة كائن محمدي سيكون الناتج وفق للفكر المحمدي هو ....... فهمكم كفاية .....

وبرز مشهد آخر في الفيلم لا يقل تأثير عن المشهد الأول ..... وهو عودة الشقاق والصراع بين الانتماء الثقافي والديني للظهور من جديد حيث يظهر يوري مع مجموعة من أصدقائه العابثين ويقترحون عليه إقامة حفلة داخل منزله لا بل وحتى ممارسة الجنس ولم يرفض يوري الفكرة ورحب بأصدقائه ويصادف أن تتصل ريتا بها فتسمع الأصوات عبر الهاتف وتظن أن يوري يخونها ، وهنا يبدأ الشك وتصر ريتا على أن تعرف الحقيقة ورغم محاولات يوري إنكار ما تقوله ريتا و إقناعها أن أصدقائه هم من كانوا يمارسون الجنس و ليس هو ، إلا أن ريتا لم تقتنع وتطالبه بأن يحلف ويقسم ( بالتوراة ) أنه لم يخنها مع امرأة أخرى ....

وما أدراك ما معنى القسم بالتوراة بالنسبة للفكر المحمدي وكيف يقدم شخص محمدي على طلب القسم بالتوراة من شخص آخر ...

ورغم زوال التوتر في العلاقة إلا أن ريتا  تستيقظ فيها غريزة المحمدية التي كانت شبه نائمة وتصر على أن : يعتنق يوري الإسلام ويترك اليهودية ..

وتقول له بصراحة وعلانية : إن كنت تحبني فعلاً ... عليك اعتناق الإسلام ...

هنا تبدأ المشاكل الحقيقية بالنسبة ليوري الذي رغم انه لم يكن متدين وليس ملتزماً  إلا أنه رفض مطلقاً ترك ديانته وما سيجره ذلك عليه ..

فتصر ريتا أن يهربا من أسرتيهما  ويبتعدا إلى أي مكان حيث يتزوجا ويضعا الأهل تحت الأمر الوقع ويجبرونهم على القبول بهذا الوضع ..

ووسط ضياع وتشتت يوري والصعوبات والضغوط التي يعانيها يلجأ إلى الإفراط في الشرب  لتكون بعد ذلك  النهاية الدرامية التقليدية حيث يظهر يوري يقود سيارته بسرعة جنونية  وهو مفرط في الشرب وما هي إلا لحظات ويقع حادث مروع يموت على إثره يوري  ...

بعد ذلك تصاب ريتا بحالة اكتئاب شديدة وتصبح في حالة نفسية غاية في الصعوبة من حزنها على يوري ..

ويختتم الفيلم بعودة  ريتا إلى حياتها الطبيعية بمساعدة أهلها وتظهر وهي مسافرة إلى أوروبا لتكمل دراستها وتبدأ حياة جديدة بعيدة عن ذكرياتها المؤلمة في المغرب .....*


----------



## Michael (5 سبتمبر 2006)

الله الله الله


----------



## ماهر (5 سبتمبر 2006)

والله والله والله 

أنا شفت اجزاء منه وسمعت بعض المناقشات في الفضائيات حوله

و الفيلم عادي يحكي قصة ولم يقصد من وراءه شيء 

بس علشان دخلت المسألة الدينية ففي ناس تحب اتسوي من 

الحبة قبه ، على قولة المصرين .


----------



## Michael (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*حد عندة الفيلم دة يا جماعة ولا الترجمة

اصل الفيلم باللغة الفرنسية*


----------



## توحه (15 سبتمبر 2006)

عادي اذا انت منتمي لمنتدى به قسم لعرض الافلام ستجد 

البعض منها فيها اشخاص يعرضون خدمة مجانية لجلب ترجمة اي فيلم 


يريده العضو وسو سيرش في جوجل او ياهو وبتحصلها علشان ماتصير 

دعايةللاخرين


----------

